
Scientists use laser to mind-control flies and turn them into sex maniacs - yiedyie
http://www.techtimes.com/articles/4023/20140308/scientists-use-laser-to-mind-control-flies-and-turn-them-into-sex-maniacs.htm
======
kjs3
Because why wouldn't you do that if you could...

